# mini appaloosa/paint mare needs a new home



## minihorseluver (Apr 7, 2008)

I've got this mini mare that I've been working with that I rescued several months ago. She has come a long way as far as health, and confirmation, but she still has a long way to go in the trust category. I can no longer keep her because I am expecting again and can't take the risk of getting kicked. If anyone can help me, please let me know, I have already cut down on time with her and it shows. I need to re-home her asap. Thanks


----------



## angle ridge (Apr 7, 2008)

hello. I live in wautoma wisconsin. i'm not sure how far that is from you. i would be willing to help out. I have three mini's and a pony. I spend lots of time with my mini's. I don't have the best of a farm but I do keep everyone clean and up to date with shots, farrior, and vet. I feed grain and hay. clean water everyday. I have taken in other mini's that people did not want or were able to feed any more. i find good homes for them. I don't know everything, am willing to learn, and help out.

thanks

Judy


----------

